# The Future of Post Processing



## Braineack (May 10, 2018)

pretty amazing:

https://gizmodo.com/deep-learning-can-now-flawlessly-correct-photos-taken-i-1825919192


----------



## Jeff15 (May 11, 2018)

Very interesting..................


----------



## waday (May 11, 2018)

Wow, that's pretty neat! Those results are very impressive.


----------



## Derrel (May 11, 2018)

Most impressive! It looks like we may be on the cusp of a new era.


----------



## nickcodybarrett (Jun 2, 2018)

Milky Way shots are going to look unreal


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 2, 2018)

AI is already in force on the latest version Lightroom. Adobe Sensei | Unified artificial intelligence and machine learning


----------



## vin88 (Jun 4, 2018)

WOW !  this would be very good for those dark winter shots.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 7, 2018)

This technique is used in 3d graphics already (google: nvidia optix denoiser). And it is very interesting, however, even in this situation where the AI has information about the geometry and albedo (unshaded color) of the scene, it still struggles, and is not really considered a "production-ready" technology. The Arnold Renderer uses it primarily for real-time feedback and not final frames, and uses a more "traditional" approach (still very cutting-edge) based on the variance of the pixel samples.

I agree, this is the future, but it's not here yet.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 16, 2018)

"But it can even be used to improve the quality of the smartphone photos you snapped at a dark and seedy bar." Now those raccoon-eyed, mascara-laden, and drunken selfies will be print quality!


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Jan 17, 2019)

Post processing an image is used to make it look better.

One can knit pick whether lacks this or that, if you know how it was post processed and how much. By the time it hangs on someone's wall it is a moot point.


----------



## Marinka (Feb 15, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> AI is already in force on the latest version Lightroom. Adobe Sensei | Unified artificial intelligence and machine learning


From what I can see, AI has been gaining some favor in photography. I came across this article on how AI is used to retouch photos: http://petapixel.com/2018/12/10/human-vs-machine-can-this-ai-retouch-photos-better-than-you/. Wondering if it's for good or bad.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Feb 16, 2019)

The good or bad of technology are two sides of the same coin. 

With the digital age photography has morphed into photo art and like most art it can be uncannily life like or it can be abstractly bizarre.  

On the one hand, a landscape photo for instance can be breathtaking beautiful, a place you add to your "to do" list of photo travels. Then you find that the landscape only exists in the pixtels of  a Photo Shop program. It is still a great landscape but it has moved from a photograph to photo art.

For those who think this is a new concept one only has to study the use of the Camera Obscura in the art world. The scene to be painted was projected on a sheet of paper, trace in pencil or charcoal and used as a reference for the painting. Roll the clock ahead several centuries and we do much the same thing with or post processing methods.

It is not so much a good or bad issues. It is more akin to the "like or don't like" opinions in the art world. As ever; the beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## OldManJim (Feb 20, 2019)

Wow - pretty soon, all we'll need are those crappy $5 cameras with the plastic lenses and a $200,000 computer to process the images! Nikon and Canon better watch out - pretty soon, their marketplace will be overtaken by Chong Lee's Camera and Brake Repair Shop.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 20, 2019)

" SO....you're telling me there _is_ a chance..."

_Dumb and Dumber movie quote====_


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Feb 21, 2019)

Old Man Jim,

With the leaps in digital photography and computers technologies, it will most likely be the expensive $10.00 plastic lens camera and the $150.00 computer with the $69.00 post processing program that rules the photographic roost. 

Once it is hung on the wall, it is art and technical expertise means little.

The fact that I rarely had a dropped call with my old dial up phone, did not stop the cell phone from taking over the market.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 21, 2019)

Just because something is hanging on a wall doesn't make it art. If someone does that I think they're deceiving themselves as much as others.

New technology can be useful. But it does take developing skills and learning techniques in photography as well as other crafts and art.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Feb 21, 2019)

Well Vintage how I wish you were right.  However "art" is such a subjective thing that it is impossible to say what is good or what is bad.

I visited and art museum last fall with rooms dedicated to landscapes, seascapes and still life painting from the 1600's through the present. I was enamored  by the original 19th century Hudson River school landscapes, ships at sea , and beach goers.  The final two galleries found people swooning over Picasso and other abstract artist's works, that looked to me like a 1st grader's scribbling.

So too, some of the modern photographs featured in magazines and websites.  What I call out of focus,  is refereed to as soft focus or better yet intentional; so you concentrate on the meaning, not the photograph. Streaks of light, chartreuse icebergs, hodgepodges of  random images conjured up in post processing; are all considered art to some eyes. After all, it is their money and their wall space, so if it makes them happy, that is fine with me. 

I look at a photo and either I like it, I am neutral or I dismiss it with an "oh well" and a shrug. 

Art truly is in the eye of the beholder, skills and techniques of the artist seem to be of less important than idea it is trying to convey.


----------

